# RIP my sweet Bizzie



## lilangelhotots (Mar 29, 2008)

I am a little at loss for words right now. Tragically we lost our sweet Bizzie this morning. I am just in tears writing this, it has been an extremely difficult timefor all of us as we become so close to our bunnies. We purchased Bizzie as a bred doe, this would be her first litter and of course wewere all excited because the sire was an amazingly typed bun withseveral GC legs. Over the course of the month, Bizzie spent most of her time indoors when the weather was bad, we had 2 tornadoes in the course of a week-I told my husband, these babies were going to be miraclesbecause momma has gone through so much.

Bizziewent into labor earlythis morning around 7:00am, she labored for about 1 hour, moaning and grunting. I immediatley took her to the vet fearing the worst but hoping for the best and I know bunnies usually kindle within 15 minutes. She got oxytocin which I think only worsened her pain. She had one peanut kit, he is so tiny. Her uterus apparently ruptured soon after according to the vet and we were able to hold her the last few minutes of her life. It was my little girl crying and grieving as she held Bizzie that tore me to pieces. I had no idea how much she cared for that fuzzy bunny, it was so sweet to hear her say, "Jesuswill hold you Bizzie. I love you.":cry1:

We took her home, I did an autopsy to see what happened and it was a stuck kit(very large). She would have had 3. She was burried here and will be greatly missed. The kit is still alive but probably will not make it as the vet believes it is a peanut. Hannah has gotten attatched to the little one and I fear she will be even more heartbroken when it passes. We have prepared her, even though she tells me, 'look mom, he's okay'. Keep us in your prayers, I would have never imagined how much a loss can hurt. My mothertells me 'it isjust a rabbit', but no, Bizzie was apart of our family and I can't compare anything to this pain. Binkie free momma Bizzie, play with your babes andI can't wait to see you once again one day.:bunnyangel:

Bizzie:








Hannah holding 'Lucky' as she's named him after the puppy in the towel in 101 Dalmations:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Mar 29, 2008)

I am so sorry...

Sweet Hannah.. give her a kiss for me..

I am just in tears..


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 29, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I wish I knew what to say - I'm sitting here in tears over this. No words seem adequate.

Please know that I'm holding your family close today in my thoughts and prayers.

Peg


----------



## polly (Mar 29, 2008)

I am so sorry :bigtears:Binky free with your babies Bizzie :rose:


----------



## lilangelhotots (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you all so much. I just can't stop crying. I pray that time will ease the pain, I'm just devestated right now.:cry2It was SO hard tying a blog entry tonite, I can't believe what all has happened. Please keep us in your thoughts, I really appreciate it.

~Bizzie, I know Jesus is holding you right now, I can just sense you are at peace. Your little one misses you so much, I keep telling him to hang in there for little miss Hannah. **kisses** to you my dear! I'll be okay, just sprawl out on those golden streets and be a good girl.We love you!

Lindsey

http://4kingsrabbitry.blogspot.com


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry.

Binky Free at the Bridge Bizzie.:rainbow:

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 30, 2008)

Please accept my condolences for the loss of Bizzie. Its amazing how attached we become to them. I can only imagine the pain you are going through right now, but Bizzie knew you loved her very much.

May Lucky grow big and strong.


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm SO sorry!!! This is so tragic and heartbreaking. Poor sweetie Hannah! Oh I hope this little one makes it through without his mother. His middle name should be Miracle .

Binky free, Bizzie, and show your babies how beautiful the rainbow bridge can be!

:rainbow:ink iris:

Tracy


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry for this tragic loss. We'll be praying for all of you, and especially Hannah and Lucky. It sounds like Hannah is a very strong, brave young lady. Hugs to your family....


----------



## JenniferCameron (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss Bizzie her babies and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## lilangelhotots (Mar 30, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words and prayer support. It's a wonder what a good nights rest will do for the body and mind.

Hannah woke up and immediately asked for Lucky this morning and to my surprise he made it through the night, was eager to eat his formula and pee pee/pooped!! Thank you Lord!It was pretty hard to go feed this morning, I did a thourough cage clean and gave BeBo an extra special treat. Things will get better, I heard the song, "There is a reason" by Caedmon's call this morning, I knew it was from the Lord. 

*sendinghugs to you Bizzie* Lucky is so strong, he looks like he'll be blue in color just like your dad. :bunnyheart


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh - I'm so glad Lucky made it through the night....

Peg


----------



## maisy126 (Mar 30, 2008)

:sad:I'm so sorry Lindsey, Bizzie was a very cute bunny (so is Lucky).



:rip:Bizzie and Babies

:rainbow:Binky free in a field of :clover:and ink iris:you guys.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Bizzie. And wasn't this going to be your first litter too, or am I remembering wrong? Poor little girl, you did everything you could for her.

Binky free Bizzie, and I truly hope Lucky lives up to his name.

ink iris:


----------



## f_j (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry, that is just awful. How tragic for you and for your daughter. I really hope Lucky makes it.


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 30, 2008)

Rock on Lucky, you keep going....

Tracy :clover:


----------



## lilangelhotots (Mar 31, 2008)

Lucky didn't make it throught the night last night. Thanks to all for the kind words and support. It means a lot to me.

:rainbow::bunnyangel:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your losses. :bigtears:Binky-free at the Bridge with your Momma and sibs, Lucky....:rainbow:

ray:for Hannah and you! We'll be thinking of you both....


----------



## SandyandLucy (Mar 31, 2008)

I read about your tradgedy and I am so very sorry...It is so heartbreaking to lose one of the family, and expecially when its a Mom and her babies...

I cried reading your story, and my heart goes out to you and your little girl..

binky free with your babies sweet bunny:angelandbunny::rainbow:

Sandy


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 1, 2008)

Oh tears filled my eyes when I saw Lucky didn't make it. He knew he was so loved and you did everything you could. My heart goes out to you and Hannah, I'll be thinking of you both.

I'm just so heartbroken over this tragic story.

Lucky, you are with mommy now. We miss you!

:cry1::rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened. What a beautiful bunny Miss Bizzie was, and her precious kits. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 1, 2008)

Just wanted to check and see how you and Hannah are doing? We're thinking of you.


----------



## FallingStar (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## FallingStar (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Bizzie.  She was such a pretty girl. :tears2:


Binky Free Little Girl. :rainbow:



:rip:



*hugs to you and your family in this hard time*

Karlee 'n' Buns


----------



## BSAR (Apr 2, 2008)

I just read this and I am so sorry for your loss. I am planning on starting to breed Polish now and am scared that the momma will have that happen to her.

Bizzie is such a pretty girl! I wish there was something that could have been done. I am sorry about Lucky and Bizzie.

:rip:Sweet Bizzie and babies



My heart goes out to you and your family for this tragic and sudden loss.


----------



## lilangelhotots (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

We are doing okay. Hannah helps me feed in the mornings and it has been hard because Bizzie was always the first bun to feed and give oats/hay to. Bless her heart, Hannah has to tell me every time...."Mom, Bizzie died, I'm going to feed BeBo."She is taking it pretty well I guess, it's apart of life. 

We will always miss you Bizzie! I talked to your previous momma and it sounds like we'll be getting one of your little sisters this summer. Hannah doesn't know it yet, it will surely be a big surprise for her birthday.

God Bless you all!


----------

